# Game of thrones



## Kieran (Sep 25, 2013)

Let's talk








what house are you?
who's your favorite character?
best storyline?
worst death so far?
who are you most like?
who's the sexiest?
best episode?
the books or the show?
george rr martin: genius or sick fuck?


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

what house are you? freelance
who's your favorite character? Tyrion Lannister/Arya Stark
*best storyline?* Arya Stark
*worst death so far?* Show: Syrio Forell (implied) Book: 
* *




Jon Snow



*who are you most like?* Samwell Tarly (only not a whiner)
*who's the sexiest?* Ygritte/Daenerys
*best episode? *The Rains of Castamere
*the books or the show? *Both
*george rr martin: genius or sick fuck?* Genius.

Roose Bolton is my favorite "villain".


----------



## bluevideogame (Sep 24, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Let's talk
> View attachment 83982
> 
> 
> ...


Griffindor
Ygritte
arya
iunno
Jon Snow
Ygritte
All
Show
Very High Intelligence, not Genius. / He has got some sick fuck in him, but you can tell only in his fantasies, not translated into outward physical expression


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

What house are you? Stark or a Tyrion-like Lannister.
Who's your favourite character? Tyrion Lannister.
Best storyline? Daenerys'.
Worse death? Ned Stark and Syrio Forell.
Who are you most like? A mix between Arya, Tyrion, Jon Snow and Samwell Tarley.
Who's the sexiest? I don't know really.
Best episode? The Red Wedding.
The books or the show? Why not both?
George R.R. Martin: genius or sick fuck? To be a genius you have to be a little mad.


----------



## stoicBrit (Jun 10, 2012)

What house are you?I am defo for team Stark
Who's your favourite character?Arya Stark Because she is adaptable,resorceful and independent.
Best storyline?My favorate storyline is Jamie Lanister,interesting to watch a charactor who seemed initialy selfish put his Kneck on the line for somebody else.I think their is an inherently noble quality benethe his cocky,brash attitude.
Worse death?Poor Ned Stark (bit gutted to see Sean Bean bite the dust lol).
Who are you most like?I relate to Arya with her tactical and independent approuch to getting out of the sh*t.
Who's the sexiest?Jon Snow:wink:
The books or the show?Both.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

House: Greyjoy
Favourite character: Atm, the Crow's Eye. Such an epic ENTP. And STRONG BELWAS
Best Storyline?: Arya
Worst Death?: Renly, the only non asshole king. 
Who are you most like? I have no clue  
Who's the sexiest?: Ygritte
books or show?: both are awesome 
George: bit of both


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

Whoops


----------



## Kieran (Sep 25, 2013)

awesome! 

mine are
house: tully
favorite character: daenerys
best storyline: daenerys
worst death: catelyn
most like: quizzes keep telling me daenerys, and she's the same type as me (INFP), but I see myself more like Sam.
sexiest: theon greyjoy
best episode: season 2 finale Valar Morghulis
books or show: both
george rr martin: both


----------



## araneae (Aug 28, 2013)

*What house are you? *Lannister
*Who's your favorite character? *Cersei Lannister
*Best storyline? *Bran, Arya, Sansa, Jaime, Cersei 
*Worst death so far? *Cat
*Who are you most like? *Petyr Baelish/Sandor Clegane/Tywin Lannister/Stannis Baratheon. A bit of Arya too, and a tiny bit of Cersei I guess. lmao
*Who's the sexiest? *Cersei and Jaime. But I’m attracted to everyone in the show tbh
*Best episode? *S1, Blackwater and The Rains of Castamere… I think. 
*The books or the show? *The books lol
*George RR Martin: *Both


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

*What house are you? *Lannister (But like a Tyrion Lannister)
*Who's your favourite character?* Jamie and Tyrion Lannister.
*Best storyline? *Jon Snow.
*Worse death?* Everything in the Red Wedding.
*Who are you most like? *Jojen Reed.*Who's the sexiest?* Jamie Lannister.
*Best episode? *Valar Dohaeris & The Red Wedding.
*The books or the show?* Books.
*George R.R. Martin:* Thank you for letting me to get in in your fantasy world.


----------



## sjack (Mar 18, 2013)

Lemxn said:


> *George R.R. Martin:* Thank you for letting me to get in in your fantasy world.


What a dirty old man


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

what house are you?

House of Stark

who's your favorite character?

Tryion, Daenerys, Jamie, littlefinger

best storyline?

Daenerys story

worst death so far?

Ned Stark's

who are you most like?

I have been told I act like Petyr Baelish. 


who's the sexiest?

Lord Frey duh. 

best episode?

Not sure.

the books or the show?

Never read the books.

george rr martin: genius or sick fuck?

Neither


----------



## lynneeden (Oct 9, 2013)

View attachment 83982


what house are you? Targaryen. Because not burning in fire and having pet dragons is cool. 
who's your favorite character? The khaleesi
best storyline? The khaleesi. And although King joffrey is a bitch, I enjoy watching his antics. 
worst death so far? The khaleesi's man. That was pretty sad. 
who are you most like? I don't know, honestly. Probably the khaleesi.
who's the sexiest? khaleesi. 
best episode? I like a lot of them. 
the books or the show? I haven't read the books. I know, that's bad. But once I watch a show made from books first, or vice versa, I can never enjoy them both the same. 
george rr martin: genius or sick fuck? He's awesome. Genius. He is not sick; he knows how to captivate an audience. He knows human nature and what we like. He applied that to his books.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

what house are you? House Tyrell
who's your favorite character? Littlefinger or Margaery Tyrell.
best storyline? Littlefinger's.
worst death so far? Caitlyn Stark
who are you most like? ... I see a lot of myself in Margaery, only an introverted version.
who's the sexiest? ... nobody.
best episode? ... no preference.
the books or the show? The show.
george rr martin: genius or sick fuck? Dirty old man.


----------



## King Nothing (Sep 8, 2013)

what house are you? Probably Bolton
who's your favorite character? Besides Tyrion, because everyone likes him, my favorite character in the show was Yoren. Out of the characters still alive, I like Davos Seaworth.
best storyline? King's Landing before the fourth book.
worst death so far? Catelyn Stark
who are you most like? My friends suggested Walder Frey or Roose Bolton, probably because they are evil dickbags.
who's the sexiest? I am not answering that
best episode? Blackwater
the books or the show? Honestly, if I didn't both read the book and watch the show, I wouldn't understand anything going on.
george rr martin: genius or sick fuck? He is both. He goes into a disturbing amount of detail in the book, particularly with scenes that include children.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Kieran said:


> Let's talk
> View attachment 83982
> 
> 
> ...


-House: Stark. With a caveat of doing the right thing, but not being ignorant about others' intentions. So if Tyrion had a house, that house.

-Favorite Character: First character that comes to mind is Brienne. Not sure why. Maybe it's because she's so fundamentally out of place in her inborn physical characteristics and fundamentally in-place in her learned and moral nature, and I'm kind of the same, but kind of the opposite.

I just like her POV. She has no allies but the ones that use her. 

Best storyline: Daenerys has the best storyline because she takes the path of the emotional dark horse.

Worst death: I thought Tywin's death was a bit early, but after he was dead it seemed like it had to happen. Keeping order? Are you kidding me? Chaos beats order every time.

Who are you most like?: I hate to say this because everybody's thinking it, but Tyrion because he has a good heart and he's just bombarded by rationalizations to do the fucked up thing. At the same time, that's not really true since he plays the game as much as most, by his plans to protect King's Landing. 

On second thought, idk... maybe Sandor Clegane. Let me fight, don't expect me to fight fire, and I'll be just fine doing whatever it takes to survive and fight that omnipresent "something else" out there.

Sexiest: Red woman. Daenerys has nice tits in the show, but the red woman has that bedroom play. Can't live without that shit.

Best episode: I liked the last episode of the 3rd season, although I've forgotten most. Slavery's fucked up. A marginal difference over slavery is worth it to me.

Books: Not even a contest. The show is an illegitimate bastard of the books. And the show is good.

George R.R. Martin: guy who got lucky and got his work published. He's just like any other author out there. If only we could divy out so much praise to the multitude of authors who deserve it but don't get it.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

House: Tyrell.
Favorite characters: Doran Martell (Books), Arya Stark, Davos Seaworth, Tyrion Lannister, Tywin Lannister.
Best storyline: Arya Stark.
Worst death so far: Syrio Forell.
Who are you most like: A cross between Davos Seaworth, Bran Stark and Doran Martell. 
Sexiest characters/actresses: Talisa Maegyr-Stark / Margaery Tyrell.
Best episode: The Wolf and The Lion.
The books or the show: Both.
George R.R. Martin: Genius.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Bumped due to the near Season 4 premiere and the good questions in the OP.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

The first episode of season 4 was excellent!!! Much better than season 3 Ep 1. Everything was perfect! Especially the part where... 
* *




Arya avenged the death of one of her friends.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Great season premiere. Loved every minute of it.

Can't wait until next week, though. FINALLY!!! I hope that little bastard suffers!


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

what house are you? *Apparently, House Baelish*
who's your favorite character? *uhhh......possibly The Hound*
best storyline? *definitely anything involving Joffrey**...upset that he died. think he should have done a few more horrid things*
worst death so far? *girl being eaten by a dog*
who are you most like? *Jon Snow*
who's the sexiest? *Talisa Maegyr or Daenerys, depending on the day*. *honorable mentions: margaery tyrell, ingrit* *the wilding, **& the red woman*
best episode? *Red Wedding episode*
the books or the show? *didn't read the books*
george rr martin: genius or sick fuck? *both....and I love it*


----------



## Geek_Aflame (Nov 30, 2013)

_what house are you?_ Stark
_who's your favorite character?_ Sansa Stark and Arya Stark
_best storyline?_ Arya's story line 
_worst death so far?_ Talisa Stark
_who are you most like?_ Renly Baratheon and Daenerys Targaryen
_who's the sexiest?_ Jon Snow 
_the books or the show?_ I enjoy the show and I'm planning on reading the books as soon as the first book is available in my local library. All eighteen copies are currently checked out  
_george rr martin: genius or sick fuck?_ I'm not sure. I'll decide after I read the books.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

*what house are you?* Stark


*who's your favorite character?* Ned, Jon, Daenerys, warming up to Jaime quickly, all the dire wolves


*best storyline?* The Lannister's 


*worst death so far? * Ned!


*who are you most like?* Daenerys Targaryen


*who's the sexiest?* Oberyn Martell, Margaery Tyrell


*best episode* The one where Daenerys frees the unsullied...badass.


*the books or the show?* On the 3rd book, both are fantastic but probably the books because more detail.


*george rr martin: genius or sick fuck?* Very very smart


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

*what house are you?*
Stark.

*who's your favorite character?* 
Have to go with Tyrion.

*best storyline?*
Daenerys (Jon Snow is a close second).

*worst death so far?*
Most horrific? Not sure. Most moving? Ned Stark (though its nature and placement in the series is perfect).

*who are you most like?*
Probably Bran Stark, or a combination of Bran and Jon Snow (maybe a smidge of Tyrion).

*who's the sexiest?*
Shae.

*best episode?*
Blackwater was an amazing episode. The season finale of season one, with Daenerys and her dragons was a powerful scene, and the Red Wedding was gut wrenching and unexpected. 

*the books or the show?*
I have only read the first book in the series, and that after watching season one. Frankly, I found it similar enough to the series that is was difficult to read, as I knew what would happen. Part of me wishes I had discovered the books piror to seeing the series.

*george rr martin: genius or sick fuck?*
I think there is a certain genius to his work. I do not think I have seen/read a better, more satisfying work of fantasy.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

eltoroguaco said:


> ^ I think it was actually the cake that was poisonous and not the wine. Cause he acted weird before he got wine.


I wondered too, but... apparently it wasn't the cake.

Maybe it's their new "underage drinking" deterrent. way to crack down, Westeros!


----------



## 89338 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yh I posted that before the I saw episode 3 and 4


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

When will poor Sansa get a motherfucking break? 
* *




if she and Littlefinger start getting too friendly, I will lose my shit


.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Your character adds 0 to the game.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> Your character adds 0 to the game.


Did you read the books?


* *




She may not be a main character in "A Dance with Dragons", but she WILL be in "The Winds of Winter" so STFU 




Or watch the show?


* *




Littlefinger's obsession for Catelyn started this entire mess, it wasn't the Lannisters. Since Catelyn died because of Lord Tywin making a deal with Roose Bolten; Littlefinger's next conquest is Sansa, he frames her for King Joffrey's murder to make sure her life will be in severe danger if she ever strays from him. She may not be a player of the game, which I admire btw, but her character is very important to the story. Also, she is learning as she goes along: first from her wonderful parents, her septon, then evil cunning Cersei, the hound, Tyrion, Margaery and Co., Littlefinger. She is the only character without blood on her hands. Yet this "naive", "helpless" young woman somehow stays alive and she becomes more empathetic and wise. She is amazingly strong after all she has been through, she is truly beautiful inside and out...so again kindly STFU.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok, i'm reading them, i'm on the second one, now i haven't seen the last episodie.
Not gonna read your spoilers. :tongue:


----------



## CBC (May 9, 2011)

*what house are you?*

Tyrell, but there's a dark part of me who's into the Lannisters :blushed: 

*who's your favorite character?*

Favourite male character is Tywin. So powerful, shrewd and mean. Favourite female characters: Arya, and early Daenerys (she's getting a little too uppity for my tastes these days).

*best storyline?*

I am loving the Hound and Arya, they should have a spinoff show where they solve crimes and kick ass.

*worst death so far?*

The pregnant stabbing of Jeyne Westerling was tough, I liked her more than I liked Robb. Ned was a hard one to watch as well. 

*who are you most like?*

I like to think I'm like Lady Margaery, but I'm less smart for sure.
*
who's the sexiest?*

Jorah Mormont, manly/tough yet classy. Also, knows how to take orders from a lady.

*best episode?*

The one where Danny goes Dracaris on all of their asses :kitteh:

*the books or the show?*

The show...sorry 

*george rr martin: genius or sick fuck?*

Can't he be both?


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> Ok, i'm reading them, i'm on the second one, now i haven't seen the last episodie.
> Not gonna read your spoilers. :tongue:


LOL, you still won't like her, she's an acquired taste. I think she is overlooked, I only just started realizing her awesomeness.


----------



## Brother (Sep 21, 2013)

One thing bothered me in the new episode. To no end.


* *




Jon Snow's raid on Craster's Keep. They fought 10 out of the 11 mutineers. They were drunk, unprepared, disorganised. And we watched Jon kill at least 4 by himself. And they somehow managed to lose 4 Crows, not counting Locke? For fuck's sake, at least make it _seem_ like the fight's not just shit. Ugh.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Hodor is a cool guy, probably on my top 3 favourite characters.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

So is Ramsey Snow the new Joffrey? Good God!


----------



## 89338 (Apr 15, 2014)

Nah, he've always been a douche. But now he's just badass! Still a douche, just a badass douche.


----------



## Shadows10Girl (Aug 11, 2013)

*What house are you?
*House Martell

*Who's your favourite character?*
Daenarys

*best storyline?
*Bran's (I know people find it really boring but I like it) and Reek's AKA Theon.

*Worst death so far?*
Summer

*Who are you most like?*
Ygritte
*
Who's the sexiest?
*Margaery (I'm a straight woman but most of the guys on the show don't appeal accept maybe just maybe Ramsay but that's cause I saw him in Misfits and lets just say, hey!) 

*Best episode?
*Valar Morghulis

*the books or the show?*
Show. While the writer is great and intricate, he's too slow paced for myself. 

*George R.R. Martin: genius or sick fuck?
*Genius.


----------



## Redfish (May 6, 2014)

*what house are you?*

Baratheon, 'cause Stannis has the best, legitimate claim to the throne. But I understand the Martells. 

*who's your favorite character?*

Barristan Selmy seems like a righteous dude.

*best storyline?*

The White Walkers. I suspect they may not be evil, but that's just a hunch.

*worst death so far?*

Robb's wife. She was smoking hot, and I can't remember if we ever got a glance at her jubblies

*who are you most like?*

Bronn

*who's the sexiest?*

The wildling girl, Osha, who has Rickon. 

*best episode?*

The Battle of Blackwater Bay

*the books or the show?*

The show

*george rr martin: genius or sick fuck?*

I'll take Option #3: a lazy fuck, who needs to get this saga wrapped up already


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

*what house are you?*

Tyrell, because I like Margaery so much.

*who's your favorite character?*

Littlefinger, because he's brilliant.

*best storyline?*

Undecided. Right now I'm enjoying the Sansa/Littlefinger arc. Tend to like Dany's plot line as well.

*worst death so far?*

Catelyn's. That was just... bad.

*who are you most like?*

None of them. I "judge" all their decisions and find them all wanting. Heh.

*who's the sexiest?*

Out of the men? Meh. No real hotties to my taste. I think Margaery is the sexiest female, though.

*best episode?*

The last one!
*
the books or the show?
*
The show; the books bore me.

*george rr martin: genius or sick fuck?*

I'll take Option #3: a lazy fuck, who needs to get this saga wrapped up already <- this


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm just gonna revive this thread because I love game of thrones and just found the thread. 

*what house are you?*
Lannister or Targaryen.

*who's your favorite character?*
Tywin or Littlefinger, close call. 

*best storyline?*
Upon rereading the books, probably Tyrion. Though I didn't like him the first time, or when he stops being hand. 

*worst death so far?*
Tywin.

*who are you most like?*
Probably Tywin. 

*who's the sexiest?*
Dany, by far. 

*the books or the show?*
Books, by far. 

*george rr martin: genius or sick fuck?*
Genious.


----------



## Molkiern (Jun 21, 2013)

what house are you? Lanister
who's your favorite character? Tywin Lanister
best storyline? Depends on the book or series, but I like Jaime's a lot.
worst death so far? Tywin
who are you most like? Tywin but more human like tyrion
who's the sexiest? Sansa
best episode? Red wedding
the books or the show? I prefer the show, the books are fuller, but can be very slow at times
george rr martin: genius or sick fuck? Neither, he is a good writer, I don't like comparing him to Tolkien (who is in a class of his own). I am sure he has some weird fantasies, but we have to remember these are characters, not necessarily a projection of himself.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

*what house are you?*
Stark
*who's your favorite character?*
Jon snow or Daenerys
*best storyline?*
first half was dany's storyline, second half of the series is Tyrion. In future though, Bran's storyline. 
*worst death so far?*
All the stark deaths are the worst 
*who are you most like?*
...Catelyn stark perhaps?
*who's the sexiest?*
I have never thought about this. honestly.
*best episode?*
S4 E8 - The Watchers on the Wall
or S1 E10 - Fire and Blood
*the books or the show?*
depends on the season / book
*george rr martin: genius or sick fuck?*
Both.


----------



## ColdWindsRising (Feb 11, 2016)

House: Stark or Martell
Favorite character: Sansa (but also Arya, Bran, Melisandre, Baelish, khal Drogo ...)
Best storyline: Sansa and Baelish together; every scene between these two was amazing
Worst death: Ygritte (and Rhaegar Targaryen, but dunno if it counts)
Most like: I want to say Bran.
Sexiest: Margaery and Tommen
Best episode: Joffrey's wedding, or the season 4 finale
books/show:each have redeeming qualities. I'm thinking the best version would be if GRRM made the television series (although D&D have brought in some amazing things)
george rr martin: genius of the best kind (In fact, he kills less than the show. In the books I've never felt like a death was useless. In the show, well sometimes.)


----------



## Aurus (Jan 8, 2016)

*what house are you?* Taragryen all the way
*who's your favorite character?* Daenerys + Tyrion 
*best storyline?* The Lannister's and Daenerys.
*worst death so far?* I can't get over the death of pretty much all the Starks.
*who are you most like?* Daenerys Targaryen
*who's the sexiest?* The one played by Natalie Dormer and Daenerys Targaryen
*best episode?* Idk. Probably the one with the Wildfire
*the books or the show?* The Show
*george rr martin: genius or sick fuck?* Both


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

I prefer the books but I've gladly watched the whole series so far.

*what house are you?* I did some online test once and I got the house Targaryen
*who's your favorite character?* Tyrion Lannister, Varys, Brienne
*best storyline? * Tyrion, Bran
*worst death so far? * meh idk
*who are you most like?* I can relate to Tyrion and Varys the most, I guess
*who's the sexiest?* meh
*best episode?* Can't really tell, so many episodes and I am bad at remembering the names of them
*the books or the show?* well I already said it, boooooks 
*george rr martin: genius or sick fuck?* Writing a good series obviously, I approve


----------



## SymphonyInBlue (Mar 20, 2016)

*What house are you?*

Lannister or Stark

*Who's your favourite character?*

Tyrion, Jon Snow, Cersei, Jaime, Arya..

*Best storyline?*

Tyrion, Jon Snow, Arya.

*Worse death?*

everybody on the Red Weeding, I guess.

*Who are you most like?*

Have no idea.

*Who's the sexiest?*

In the show I would say Jaime Lannister, Jon Snow.. 

*Best episode?*

Can't remember 

*The books or the show?*

Books.

*george rr martin: genius or sick fuck?*

Probably both xD


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

*what house are you?* Targaryen
*who's your favorite character?* Tyrion Lannister and Arya Stark
*best storyline?* Jaime Lannister, Arya Stark, Jon Snow and hopefully Sansa Stark
*worst death so far?* The bloody Red Wedding
*who are you most like?* Daenerys Targaryen
*who's the sexiest? *Robb Stark, Jon Snow, Oberyn Martell
*best episode?* I can't choose
*the books or the show?* Just started the books so I don't know yet, but like everyone knows it's often the books
*george rr martin: genius or sick fuck?* Both of course!


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

what house are you? Hard to tell - can't really relate much to any but I'll go with House of Tyrell 
who's your favorite character? tyrion lannister 
best storyline? Arya Starks 
worst death so far? The Red Wedding but I think Eddard Stark was most shocking ( I read the book first ) 
who are you most like? None but if I had to pick probably Loras Tyrell - but not as skillful in sword fighting 
who's the sexiest? Jaqen Hghar
best episode? season 1 episode 9 and season 4 episode 10- season 6 episode 9 ending was quite satisfying 
the books or the show? Book is better but show is more addicting 
george rr martin: genius or sick fuck? Sick but entertaining and captivating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercedene (May 6, 2016)

*what house are you? *

House of Stark

*who's your favorite character? *

Arya Stark, Lyana Mormont :laughing:, Bran Stark

*best storyline? *

Arya & Bran Stark

*worst death so far?* 

Ned Stark! and the Red Wedding  it's so cruel

*who are you most like?* 

Arya Stark

*who's the sexiest?* 

Rob Stark

*best episode? *

First Episode (season 1), the emotional ones : Hodor death, and when Jon Snow won from Ramsay

*the books or the show? *

Show (I haven't read the book yet)

*george rr martin: genius or sick fuck?* 

Genius Sick Fuck


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

What house are you? 
*House of Stark.*

Who's your favorite character? 
*Daenerys Targaryen or Arya Stark.*

Best storyline? 
*Daenerys and her people.*

Worst death so far? 

* *




*Ned Stark.*




Who are you most like?
*Arya Stark.*

Who's the sexiest?
*Margaery Tyrell or Doreah.*

Best episode?
*Not Sure!*

The books or the show?
*Haven't read the books yet!*

George R.R. Martin: Genius or sick fuck?
*A bit of both..?*


----------



## LittleMermaid (Jul 24, 2014)

what house are you? 
Stark

who's your favorite character?
Cant't pick one; the Spider, dwarf Lannister, Hound, Tywin Lannister, Olenna Tyrell, Liana Mormont, Brienne

best storyline?
Has to be Dany's, even though I can take or leave her character.

worst death so far?
Tywin

who are you most like?
Ned Stark

who's the sexiest? 
Jamie

best episode?
Can't pick a favourite

the books or the show? 
Haven't read enough of the books for an opinion


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

*What house are you?*
Stark or Lannister. Starks honor each other at their utmost, while Lannisters honor their house name/image as the priority. I do the latter more often, but the Leadership in House Stark resonates with me more.

*Who's your favorite character?*
Robb Stark.

*Best storyline?*
Cersei's Trial.

*Worst death so far?*
Robb and Catelyn Stark.

*Who are you most like?*
Robb Stark. At my worst, Cersei Lannister.

*Who's the sexiest?*
Melisandre. 

*Best episode?*
Winds of Winter. (S6 E10)

*The books or the show?*
Show.

*George RR Martin: genius or sick fuck?*
He has an understanding that most people do not.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

*What house are you?*
Lannister or Tagaryen

*Who's your favorite character?*
Daenerys

*Best storyline?*
Daenerys', obviously.

*Worst death so far?*
Does Jon's count? If not then Rob.

*Who are you most like?*
Tough question but probably Arya.

*Who's the sexiest?*
Daenerys, no competition.

*Best episode?*
Season 6 finale.

*The books or the show?*
I haven't read the books so I can't judge but from what I've heard, books are more complex and better written.

*George R.R. Martin: genius or sick fuck?*
Both.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

What house are you?
Tyrell

Who's your favorite character?
Daenerys/Jon/Tyrion

Best storyline?
Daenerys/Sansa

Worst death so far?
Margaery

Who are you most like?
Daenerys

Who's the sexiest?
Jon

Best episode?
Finale of season 6

The books or the show?
The books

George R.R. Martin: genius or sick fuck?
genius


----------



## 164cm (Aug 9, 2015)

*What house are you?*
I like the Tyrells. I'll think about this a bit more though.

*Who's your favorite character?
*
The Hound.

*best storyline?
*
Arya.

*worst death so far?
*

* *




Catelyn and Robb




*Who are you most like?
*
I'm not sure, but a friend said I was Margaery.

*Who's the sexiest?
*
Jaqen H'ghar

*best episode?
*
Season 6 finale, for now.

*The books or the show?
*
Both!

*George R.R. Martin: genius or sick fuck?*
a true genius


----------



## Minkun (May 4, 2016)

*what house are you?*
: At first, Stark. Now, Lannister
*who's your favorite character?*
: Olenna Tyrell
*best storyline?*
: Arya Stark
*worst death so far?*
: Oberyn Martell
*who are you most like?*
: Tyrion Lannister but more quiet
*who's the sexiest?*
: I vote Ygritte for woman and Jaime for male.
*best episode?*
: The Winds of Winter
*the books or the show?*
: I haven't read the books yet so I can't tell.
*george rr martin: genius or sick fuck?*
: Genius, of course.


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

*what house are you?* Stark
*who's your favorite character?* Arya Stark
*best storyline?* Cersei's, in the last season
*worst death so far?* I know it's old, but Ned's death still saddens me
*who are you most like?* Arya
*who's the sexiest?* Jon
*best episode?* the season 6 finale, for now
*the books or the show?* I haven't read the books yet
*george rr martin: genius or sick fuck?* does one option exclude the other?


----------

